# White fin tips and other symptoms



## PhantomJedi (Sep 12, 2009)

I purchased a dark blue male betta fish a week ago. When I got Riemann, he had small white bits on the end of his two skinny ventral fins and an equally small red patch near the top. The white portions have gotten noticeably longer and the red patches have become more noticeable over the course of the week.

Additionally, while looking closely at him tonight, it seems like he has some sort of dark patches or holes in his fins, though the lighting is tricky at the moment and I could be mistaken.

I'm starting to wonder if Riemann is sick or becoming so, though he's been happily blowing bubble nests since he came home with me. I can take pictures if that will help. I do know that the vase-shaped bowl he is in is really too small (probably less than a gallon) but I've been trying to change his water at least every other day until I can afford to get him a bigger one.

As a first-time betta owner, I'm rather worried. Any help given will be much appreciated!


----------



## Magdalaine (Jun 12, 2009)

The white bits on his ventrals are probably just new growth. Coloration takes a bit of time to come in once new growth has occurred so they usually look like they have white tips. The dark patches/holes you are seeing could possibly be fin rot, but if they're just darker patches, it could also be his coloration.


----------



## BakaMandy (Jun 16, 2009)

Unless the white bits are white and fuzzy, I wouldn't be too worried. Aros has white tipped ventral fins, I think it's pretty cool . I also know that betta fish are prone to colour changes when they're stressed or content. Aros' belly is white when he's stressed and turns a copper colour when he's happy 

Just keep an eye on his behavior. If he's acting strange, like darting around frantically for no apparent reason, lethargic, always staying hiding, he's coming paler and/or lack of appetite that might be a good sign he might be ill. Check to see if those are holes, and what colour are the 'dark patches'?


----------



## PhantomJedi (Sep 12, 2009)

I took a closer look at the patches: they don't seem to be holes (put him against a light-colored background and couldn't see through), but rather either very dark blue or black. His fins are a lighter blue than his body, but the spots aren't noticeable unless you look very closely.

His ventral fins have noticeable red streaks now too, more so that even yesterday. And he's always been a bit 'twitchy' and very active. I don't think I've seen him stop moving for more than a minute at a time. I haven't had Riemann long enough to know what his normal behavior is yet...


----------



## Splinter492 (Aug 24, 2009)

post a pic if you can


----------



## sumsum (Aug 24, 2009)

It sounds like his colors might just be that way.=)


----------



## BakaMandy (Jun 16, 2009)

Describe 'twitchy'. Like spasm twitchy, or just energetic can't stay still twitchy? I'm assuming the latter but just making sure 

Hmmm... What colour is he? Cause the only disease I can think of that has the symptom 'red streaks on fins' is septicemia. But I really, HIGHLY doubt he has it because it sounds like he doesn't have any of the other symptoms... It's also mainly caused by eating live foods with bacteria on it or an open wound gets infected. If he's got red colours in his body already, it might just be part of the pattern, because septicemia is practically impossible to detect on dark coloured betta fish.

But honestly, everything sounds completely normal, and I don't think you have to worry


----------



## PhantomJedi (Sep 12, 2009)

As soon as Riemann sees me sit down at the desk his bowl sits on, he starts swimming around like crazy and doesn't ever seem to stop moving. He also tends to dart around really fast at times. Thankfully, he doesn't seem inclined to jump much, since the pencil lattice over the top of the vase probably wouldn't stop him.

Unless they fed him live food at the fish shop I got him from, he's had no exposure, since I'm feeding him pellets. His body is a dark blue, fins lighter with almost an irridecent look to them in the right light, except for his two thin ventral fins which look as described above. The concern was more that there was a change. I think it's kind of pretty, myself.

I'm glad to hear that he's probably okay. I'll still post a pic (mostly `cause I'm planning on taking pictures of him anyway) but that takes my worry levels down a notch.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

My new black double tail male was all black when I got him...the next day he started paling out on his fins and BAM!! BF pattern.


----------



## BakaMandy (Jun 16, 2009)

PhantomJedi said:


> As soon as Riemann sees me sit down at the desk his bowl sits on, he starts swimming around like crazy and doesn't ever seem to stop moving. He also tends to dart around really fast at times. Thankfully, he doesn't seem inclined to jump much, since the pencil lattice over the top of the vase probably wouldn't stop him.
> 
> Unless they fed him live food at the fish shop I got him from, he's had no exposure, since I'm feeding him pellets. His body is a dark blue, fins lighter with almost an iridescent look to them in the right light, except for his two thin ventral fins which look as described above. The concern was more that there was a change. I think it's kind of pretty, myself.
> 
> I'm glad to hear that he's probably okay. I'll still post a pic (mostly `cause I'm planning on taking pictures of him anyway) but that takes my worry levels down a notch.


Lol, you should move him to a tank  a vase isn't necessarily the proper home for a betta, and he'll be a LOT happier and healthier with the proper set up!

Aquarium stores are usually too cheap (and possibly lazy) to actually use live food on betta, although I'd imagine the breeder would have fed it to them as they raised him (since it's much more nutritious and full of things that'll help them grow faster and stronger). Although, I'd say it's safe if he managed to make it this long. Besides, I don't know if aquarium stores would actually do business with a breeder who doesn't at least have a good reputation at breeding and raising fish xD

And that kind of pattern in his fins isn't uncommon  Breeders that do it for commercial purposes usually don't care about appearance, so Bettas come in all sorts of colors and patterns.

Can't wait to see him! <3

@MrVamp: :O Dude, sounds like an awesome betta! <3


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

Mr. Vamp, same thing with my DT!


----------

